# Most recent unhealthy food I ate was...



## applecruncher (Sep 18, 2019)

(Food Police stay away )

Hmmm...maybe this should be in games section. Oh well,
I'll start.


Hour ago: baloney sandwich, potato chips, washed down with Pepsi.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 18, 2019)

Cheetos.   My nemesis.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2019)

Doritos, chomp chomp....


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 18, 2019)

A brats for Labor Day.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 18, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Hour ago: baloney sandwich, potato chips, washed down with Pepsi.


LOL...I had that the other day!

Today...doughnut holes for lunch with a cup of coffee to wash them down.


----------



## Wren (Sep 18, 2019)

Toffee cheesecake...


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> A brats for Labor Day.


What’s a brat food wise.?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> What’s a brat food wise.?


Ahhhhh... check.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> What’s a brat food wise.?



Bratwurst. Very fatty, but very yummy  ...especially slathered with spicy brown mustard.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Bratwurst. Very fatty, but very yummy, especially slathered in spicy brown mustard.


Yes. My husband loves this type of stuff. 
Thank you.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 18, 2019)

Gemma said:


> LOL...I had that the other day!
> 
> Today...doughnut holes for lunch with a cup of coffee to wash them down.


What's that Gemma...the breakfast of champion cops?!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2019)

Gemma said:


> LOL...I had that the other day!
> 
> Today...doughnut holes for lunch with a cup of coffee to wash them down.


Are doughnut holes the equivalent to our Timbits?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2019)

SF red jello with SF whipped topping from a can.

_"Better Things for Better Living...Through Chemistry.*"* _


----------



## Liberty (Sep 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> SF red jello with SF whipped topping from a can.
> 
> _"Better Things for Better Living...Through Chemistry.*"* _


OMG... the Lutheran Women's Basement fav dessert!


----------



## Gemma (Sep 18, 2019)

Liberty said:


> What's that Gemma...the breakfast of champion cops?!


hahaha...could be?


Keesha said:


> Are doughnut holes the equivalent to our Timbits?
> 
> View attachment 76725


Yes they are.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 18, 2019)

@C'est Moi
I like Cheetos but they make my fingers orange. Have to use damp paper towel when eating them.

@PopsnTuff 
I love Doritos, used to be addicted to them. But started to develop a bad itchy rash.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 18, 2019)

Supper - a BTL.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 18, 2019)

What's BTL?  Oh...BLT...bacon, lettuce, tomato? Yum.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 18, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @C'est Moi
> I like Cheetos but they make my fingers orange. Have to use damp paper towel when eating them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2019)

Liberty said:


> OMG... the Lutheran Women's Basement fav dessert!


Don't laugh, they wrote the book and I have a copy!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 18, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Cheetos.   My nemesis.



Yummy


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 18, 2019)

Corn dog and potato chips yup good chomping


----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2019)

Half a bag of Carmel corn. God, it sure is good. Nearly impossible to stop eating.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Wife made apple fritters
Lots of apple fritters

I ate apple fritters
...lots of apple fritters

Hey, gotta keep the doctor away


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> What's BTL? Oh...BLT...bacon, lettuce, tomato


No
it's a BTL
lotsa bacon
lotsa tomato
one thin leaf of lettuce


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 19, 2019)

@Gary O

Oh.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> What’s a brat food wise.?


bratwurst a German sausage


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Three pumpkin peanut butter cups.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 19, 2019)

I love bratwurst! And caramel corn! (I found a recipe, to make it in the microwave. yum)

I have ding dongs in the cupboard.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2019)

Poutine, double order


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2019)

BLAT ❤

Bacon
Lettuce
Avocado
Tomato

Wait... if I hold the mayo and use whole wheat, it's *not *unhealthy!

Halloween candy is unhealthy and tastes bad.











Don't do it!


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 19, 2019)

Per my Dr., almost everything I eat is unhealthy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 19, 2019)

*A Jimmy Dean breakfast sandwich this morning.  I do not buy them often, but I do like them*


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2019)

I bought a 4 pack of ice cream cones with the nuts and chocolate..Oh my they have been good but I know we don't need them.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 19, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Corn dog and potato chips yup good chomping


Yum


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 19, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Half a bag of Carmel corn. God, it sure is good. Nearly impossible to stop eating.


Nummy


----------



## terry123 (Sep 21, 2019)

Breakfast today was do nut holes and bacon!  Had a fried egg and a biscuit yesterday.  Spent years eating healthy. Decided from now on I will eat what I want and when I want! Nothing wrong with healthy eating but not going to worry about it anymore.  Everything in moderation but what I want to eat.  Loved avocados for years until I bought 2 on sale at Kroger.  They were from Mexico and I got food poisoning.  No more guac for me or sliced on salad for me. Love salad but no more sliced avocado on top!  Just my experience.!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2019)

A snack-size SlimJim and a diet Pepsi.

I bought the SlimJims as sort of a food memory and I was very disappointed.


----------



## Wren (Sep 22, 2019)

Friday, I had scones, jam and cream plus a selection of cakes, had to be done as they were part of an afternoon tea,


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 22, 2019)

Is Skinny Pop popcorn unhealthy. Had it last night. Jujubes? One fry? (I steal one from my son's poutine).


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2019)

Last night. I ate a whole lot of malted milk balls. Lordy, I love those things.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 22, 2019)

Date squares.  So sweet they made my remaining teeth hurt.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2019)

Potato & tortilla chips yesterday at a family party.  I was starving, lunch wasn't close to being ready, there were no apps besides potato chips, tortilla chips, salsa and guac.  
What was a woman to do? I loaded up on chips, salsa, guac and wash them down with a couple of Coronas!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2019)

See if you can guess    Love those little white boxes.






(Just got a sack of originals, no cheese.  Put most in the freezer.)


----------



## win231 (Sep 28, 2019)

1/4 of a See's lollipop.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 28, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Last night. I ate a whole lot of malted milk balls. Lordy, I love those things.


Yum


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2019)

Very funny thread topic!  

I can't remember , so I must be either long overdue to eat something very decadent,
OR,  it is just another little memory problem of mine.  

Either way, thanks for reminding me, and I had better find something junky and wonderful to eat, ASAP!


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2020)

Resurrected this thread to mention something I'm craving:

A big greasy grilled brat with spicy brown mustard, sauerkraut & grilled onions...best ones are from street vendors!  

Used to treat myself when I worked downtown. Co-workers would cringe & roll their eyes.


----------



## Wren (May 16, 2020)

MaGnum  Double Caramel Icecream, my Saturday treat


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2020)

Little Debbie raisin creme pie & also oatmeal creme.


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

Entire can of Spaghetti-O's with 2 PBJ sammies.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 17, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @C'est Moi
> I like Cheetos but they make my fingers orange. Have to use damp paper towel when eating them.
> 
> @PopsnTuff
> I love Doritos, used to be addicted to them. But started to develop a bad itchy rash.


That rash=MSG in Cheetos and Doritos. I used to love Cheetos, but then they started adding MSG that brought on hives. They have a few lines that don't have MSG, but they're hard to find. I haven't eaten Cheetos in twenty years.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 17, 2020)

I ate a cupcake, last night. It wasn't vegan, as I caught a hint of egg in the cake, but I needed a sweet treat, and Janet's daughter had ordered them as a no contact delivery, after we ate dinner. Pretty good, actually, but wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2020)

A bowl of mint chocolate ice cream last night.


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

Pure licorice. Made with licorice root.  Not a candy really and very bitter, but delicious.  Very bad for anyone with blood pressure or kidney problems.  I have to watch the B/P, so I am careful with it, but I've always loved it.  Comes from Italy these days.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Pure licorice. Made with licorice root.  Not a candy really and very bitter, but delicious.  Very bad for anyone with blood pressure or kidney problems.  I have to watch the B/P, so I am careful with it, but I've always loved it.  Comes from Italy these days.


I LOVE pure licorice, and am so disappointed to hear it affects b/p


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I LOVE pure licorice, and am so disappointed to hear it affects b/p


Yes, Pinky.  You have to be careful with it.  It's not like the Kookabura candy or other types of licorice which are classified as candy.  This stuff, years ago could be bought in stick form which was scored.  Y&S put it out and it really was for sore throats and stomach upsets.  But, I got hooked on the taste.  It sometimes came with rock candy for colds.  I don't believe it is available like that anymore and I had to search far and wide for what I finally found.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 19, 2020)

Yesterday, I ate the last of my hoarded apple turn-overs from the freezer.  I am so sad today /-;


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Pure licorice. Made with licorice root.  Not a candy really and very bitter, but delicious.  Very bad for anyone with blood pressure or kidney problems.  I have to watch the B/P, so I am careful with it, but I've always loved it.  Comes from Italy these days.



I sometimes take licorice root extract (liquid)  for a burning throat, and yes,  it really spikes the bp!  ...  but great for everything else.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

I once did love licorice root tea.... but yes.... if someone has any tendency to high bp, it is not for regular consumption.
Sorry about that, @Pinky 

And sorry about your apple turnovers supply, @Em in Ohio 

But that reminds me, I would love a big soft sweet chocolate chip cookie, about now!


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)

Brownies, yesterday.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Pure licorice. Made with licorice root.  Not a candy really and very bitter, but delicious.  Very bad for anyone with blood pressure or kidney problems.  I have to watch the B/P, so I am careful with it, but I've always loved it.  Comes from Italy these days.


This is good, too:  https://www.licoriceinternational.c...Wallaby-Classic-Black-Licorice-10-oz-p371.htm


----------



## Nate007 (May 19, 2020)

Donuts with coffee.  Quite a few donuts, I'd hate to admit


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

I had a double-size Milky Way Fudge bar a few days ago


----------



## gennie (May 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Cheetos.   My nemesis.


Mine too and that was my last.  A handful last night.  

Have to be the crunchy kind and they must be universally popular as missing from grocery shelves several times recently.


----------



## gennie (May 19, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Wife made apple fritters
> Lots of apple fritters
> 
> I ate apple fritters
> ...


Right, a fritter a day will keep him away.  Right?


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

1/2 bag of Cheezies .. they were so good!


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> This is good, too:  https://www.licoriceinternational.c...Wallaby-Classic-Black-Licorice-10-oz-p371.htm


Yes, but I am not fond of that kind of licorice, Janice.  Mine has to be bitter.


----------



## old medic (May 20, 2020)

A pint of moonshine yesterday


----------

